# Flash signitures



## mole_incarnate (Mar 13, 2003)

Is it possible to add flash signitures on this board? If so, how?

AH HAH! I found out how in the invision site.

CODE 
	
	



```
[flash=width,height]URL[/flash]
```

it seems the limit on width is only 200 though. Not sure about height.

Do not abuse this, or we will loose it.


----------



## Lord Graga (Mar 13, 2003)

I would hate it! All those sounds and pop-ups that they could do!


----------



## mole_incarnate (Mar 13, 2003)

yea only if they wher arseholes, and such. Anyways how many people on this board whould know flash anyways?


----------



## Lord Graga (Mar 13, 2003)

http://www.snowcristals.net/tharo/hostings...files/sucks.swf
I edited it again


----------



## mole_incarnate (Mar 13, 2003)

Err please dont be what i said earlier, although it was kinda funny cause i had my sound up load. EDIT IT NOW!

Dont anger me. You have been reported. YOU WILL FEEL MY RATH!!!!!!


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Mar 13, 2003)

Whoever has all that noise in their sig, please remove it.  Action will be taken otherwise.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Lord Graga (Mar 13, 2003)

It is just something that i linked to, it is harmless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BTW, it is called "WRATH".


----------



## monkey (Mar 13, 2003)

it's not in the sig, it's in some obnoxious flash thing graga put in the post where he says: 





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I edited it  But I didn't remove the flash!


 get that out of there please! I was thinking of making a flash sig but if you keep that up they'll ban them.


----------



## Lord Graga (Mar 13, 2003)

That is just what i want


----------



## Zarcon (Mar 13, 2003)

That...is really annoying...just remove it...leaving it might get you suspended for a while...


----------



## KiVan (Mar 13, 2003)

sounds in signatures will turn into a sig edit and a suspension.

so be careful


----------



## mole_incarnate (Mar 14, 2003)

how bout the sounds in my sig? its just a click sound when you press the buttons... most people wont ever hear it. Im sure 'sounds within reason' should be allowed (eg nothing constant, only stuff that happens when you interact with the buttons/objects etc).


----------

